# Largest Selection of Freshwater Aquarium Plants Online



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

I am looking for the largest selection of freshwater aquarium plants in one website to order from online. If anyone can post links to websites they recommend that would be very helpful, thank you! :angler_fish:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

https://www.azgardens.com/


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Azgardens is one place I would never buy from. Everything I have ever bought from them has been dead upon arrival.

aquaticplantcentral.com, theplantedtank.com or aquabid.com will have your largest selections. Even some people here sell plants. Depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't ordered any from here yet but one I have been looking at is AquariumPlants.com


----------

